# HELP PLEASE. Fuzzy LCD Screen For My Canon 70D



## chrisaguilera_ (May 31, 2017)

So I woke up this morning, turned on my camera, and the LCD screen was completed distorted. It was working just fine yesterday. Did not drop it at all. I've attached a photo below. Everything functions fine: the shutter works, and i can change the manual settings. When i take a photo the result comes out to be the look of the LCD screen, even when I take a photo through the view finder. Can anyone help assess what the problem could be?


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2017)

It looks like an electronic fault that will require a repair, likely replacement of the board that drives the rear LCD.


----------



## chrisaguilera_ (May 31, 2017)

KmH said:


> It looks like an electronic fault that will require a repair, likely replacement of the board that drives the rear LCD.




Awesome, thanks for the feedback. 

So a little update: I took out the battery grip and put the battery into the original battery slot.  Still the same result. Then an hour later I took the battery out and then put it back in... it was back to normal. 

Decided to put the extra battery grip back on,  the distorted screen came back again. Switched it back to the original battery insertion and still a distorted LCD screen. 

Just to note, the battery grip is an aftermarket product and not Canon. The same goes for the two batteries i have. They've been working for a year up until now. I'm going to bring it the repair shop tomorrow. 

again, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 31, 2017)

Remember...  Canon has amazing phone support.  They may point you in the right direction.

-Pete


----------



## beagle100 (May 31, 2017)

chrisaguilera_ said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like an electronic fault that will require a repair, likely replacement of the board that drives the rear LCD.
> ...




right, aftermarket battery grips could cause problems


----------



## TCampbell (May 31, 2017)

I've run across a few occurrences of 3rd party grips creating problems.   These days I just buy the genuine factory grip.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2017)

Which is why camera maker warranties are only valid if the camera maker's accessories, batteries and lenses are used.
If the camera make determines a 3rd party accessory fried a camera circuit board - don't expect a warranty repair.


----------



## chrisaguilera_ (Jun 1, 2017)

got off the phone with a customer service employee from an nyc camera tech store, and the guy was saying it sounds like a replacement of the LCD screen and not the circuit board. I don't know if that's necessary and if i just need to replace the circuit board. He also said it wouldn't be the battery grip. I kind of sensed the ignorance in this associate's tone, but then again I might not know more than he does. 

Replacement of the LCD will be $225.. jeez.  What are your thoughts on his assessment? I don't want to have someone replace the LCD screen when it really doesn't need to be replaced


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2017)

No one here can troubleshoot the camera online.


----------



## centauro74 (Jun 1, 2017)

Why don't you use it without the battery grip and a original battery for a while to see if the camera works correctly. Before you try to fix something that maybe isn't broken. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 1, 2017)

centauro74 said:


> Why don't you use it without the battery grip and a original battery for a while to see if the camera works correctly. Before you try to fix something that maybe isn't broken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



^^ sounds reasonable
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## DHouB (Feb 23, 2022)

5 years late to this thread but this is probably a motherboard issue. I picked up one with this issue to repair recently. 

Battery type shouldn't affect it. The camera is operating normally otherwise and using both real brand and off-brand batteries doesn't have an impact. It may be "cooling down" the electronics temporarily fixed the issue. 

I replaced the sensor and it's not an issue with that. I'm awaiting the arrival of a motherboard to make a conclusion, but aside from the main board and sensor, I doubt there's anything that would cause this issue.

Ask a professional repair service if they know. I've found 3 other cameras with this issue online so this might be a known issue.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 23, 2022)

DHouB said:


> 5 years late to this thread


Yes, and the OP has not been back since posting.  Let's all try not to raise the zombie threads.


----------

